# Dubai Hotels



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Me and my girlfriend are heading out for an apartment finding weekend however as we are unmarried does anyone have any advise about hotels?

Will hotels in Dubai ask for a marrige certificate or not? Should we lie? should my girlfriend wear a ring? - She'd like the excuse!

Thanks in advance,
Crammy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, and it needs to be attested by the UAE consulate in your country of origin.

It stops the undesirables from getting in....

Alternatively book two rooms and arrive seperately wearing a fake beard and glasses....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And insisting you have a "very good friend" called Rupert....

They like that.....


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hotels*

Hey 

When me and my husband first arrived the hotel asked for our passports to verify who we were etc I think they took a copy, they would see that you were not married by the name and status. 

Im not sure how strict they are as I know a few people who are living together in one bedroom apartments and they have different names and noone has said anything!! (but when you read previous comments on here people have said that it is illegal and strict etc etc) not from what I have seen/heard. 

You could always marry her first!! ;-)



Crammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are heading out for an apartment finding weekend however as we are unmarried does anyone have any advise about hotels?
> 
> ...


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

no worries. hotels in dubai do not check whether you are married or not.. anyway, the one who booked only has to present his/her passport, thats it.. just act naturally and be discrete..


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Is she chinese?


----------



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Is she chinese?


no british....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Is she chinese?


Another coffee over the keyboard moment - PMSL


----------

